# Forum Home Renovation Decking  posts on stirrups vs posts set in concrete

## solivotto

Hi 
I am looking to construct a covered deck approx 1600mm off the ground. The deck will be approx 5.5m x 7m. 
I am confused as to the best way to fix the posts as i have read various pros and cons. 
I will be using 90 x90 mm H4 treated pine posts and have recently been advised to set it directly into concrete poured into the post holes as this will be stronger than stirrups. However i am reluctant to do this because i have just had to remove a treated pine retaining wall that had rotted posts which were set diercetly into the concrete (presumably due to moisture). 
what is the best reccomendation in this situation. (apologies if this has already been posted however i was unable to find any info on this after using the search function!

----------


## journeyman Mick

Timber post should be either fitted to stirrups/fishplates or placed direct in the ground and the holes back filled and rammed. Putting timber in concrete will accelerate rot. Posts in ground will give greater bracing than using brackets etc. 
Mick

----------


## Pulse

I'd use steel posts set in concrete or timber posts in stirrups *with bracing*. Setting the posts in the concrete provides extra bracing but won't last as long and provides no other benefit. Good tip is to run the bearers off the ledger and hold them off the ground with temporary timber posts. Then attach the steel posts hanging from the bearers and pour the concrete around them. Whe set, remove the temorary posts. 
Cheers
Pulse 
Mick.. beat me by 1 minute

----------


## sol381

I always go with stirrups.. they are easy to set and line up in concrete and they keep the posts way above the ground and clear of any infestation and water damage.

----------


## solivotto

thanks. 
stirrups sound like the best way to go.

----------


## luckysack

I had the exact same questions on the best way to fix my posts when I recently built my deck. I ended up bricking piers for my deck instead. Granted I did get the bricks cheap but it made alot more sense to me as far as longevity goes. You do lose a bit of space underneath but it aint moving anywhere in a hurry. No need to fix bearers to posts just simply lay them down on the piers and build.
Cheers

----------


## UteMad

> I had the exact same questions on the best way to fix my posts when I recently built my deck. I ended up bricking piers for my deck instead. Granted I did get the bricks cheap but it made alot more sense to me as far as longevity goes. You do lose a bit of space underneath but it aint moving anywhere in a hurry. No need to fix bearers to posts just simply lay them down on the piers and build.
> Cheers

  
Last forever but not as quiet as posts cause your floor can never be anchored to the piers as effectively as the post... Plus if you use timber posts you can run them straight through the floor and use them as a rigid handrail post that wont wobble like a  bolted on handrail post 
my 2c  
cheers utemad

----------


## Theremin

If you put timber posts directly into the ground or in concrete then you may not be able to see if termites get into the post.  Whereas with stirrups you will be able to see the little buggers.

----------

